# online gallery/website



## erakepio (Feb 28, 2012)

Hey all,

just curious as to how many of you on here have your own website/on-line gallery? I know there are sites such as flickr which offer free hosting of images and galleries which is all fine and dandy.

however, I've always wanted to be able to get my portfolio on-line and allow me the ability to customise appearances and so forth, to make it more, me.

I don't really have the web building skills required to code such things, so was just curious if anyone out there knew of ways to do things.

cheers


----------



## mws (Feb 28, 2012)

I use smumug, it's great! They 3 options, one free and two paid.


----------



## triggermike (Feb 28, 2012)

+1 for Smugmug. 

Their Pro account lets you use your own domain name. You can have people log-in to your regular web address and your Smugmug page opens without most visitors even knowing they were on Smugmug. 

There are plenty of forums where you can get help to customize the standard formats as you seem fit. Also, you pick/choose their printer/vendors (I believe they offer 2) and make up shopping carts with sizes/prices you would like to offer, quality, etc.


----------



## Wrathwilde (Feb 28, 2012)

+2 for Smugmug, their Pro account rocks. 

I'm currently uploading 149 photos from a Historical Fashion Show that I shot over the weekend... to my Smugmug account. There's a plug-in for Lightroom, so I can publish to Smugmug by just creating a new folder and pressing the publish button.

Simple, and people can buy prints directly online and have them shipped to them.


----------



## mws (Feb 28, 2012)

Even the power account lets you use private domain names. I also really like the security features on private galleries, they are very easy to set up. I guess they no longer have a free account, but they are worth every penny in my opinion.


----------



## vlim (Feb 28, 2012)

I use Jimdo, one free version and two others pro (60 € a year, the one i use) and business. So simple to create your own website, mine is still unfinish but it's because of the lack of time, not difficulty


----------



## AJ (Feb 28, 2012)

I've got a basic website package with an ISP, and I build galleries with Jalbum (freeware). This way I have full control.

flickr of course is another way to go. Smugmug is much more customizable, of course.


----------



## WillM (Feb 28, 2012)

check out krop its pretty decent for porfolios, i used it for a while. www.krop.com/creativedatabase/


----------



## Happy viking (Feb 28, 2012)

I use www.expono.com Works like a charm 8)


----------



## JoeDavid (Feb 28, 2012)

I've used Zenfolio (www.zenfolio.com) the last couple of years. Don't really know how they compare but they meet my needs...


----------



## keithfullermusic (Feb 28, 2012)

I made my own site for me and my girlfriend - www.k2focus.com

If you just want a free one, there are plenty out there. I love the Wordpress platform (not the free service, but the free program that you install on a server). Going that route costs a little, but not much. I pay 7 bucks a year for the domain and 3.95 a month for hosting. I also use Elegant Themes which is dirt cheap also.


----------



## nightbreath (Feb 28, 2012)

I'm lucky enough to have skills in web-development, so I built web-site by my own. Web-site design is not mine though, but the main idea was to develop an intuitive portfolio. You can check the result by your own here.


----------



## RobertG. (Feb 28, 2012)

Hi, any opinions about Wordpress + the Photocrati theme? What they offer looks quite attractive but I would like to read some independent opnions first. Thanks.


----------



## picturesbyme (Feb 28, 2012)

+1 for Zenfolio
You can pick your templates and customize it to the..... 
I got the pro acct. as it allows me to sell my photos plus 100/ per year for all the service+hosting is a pretty good deal.
They also have several type of accts including a free one.
You can try them for free for 2 weeks and then decide to keep it or not.
If you stay you can use my coupon code ( 56Y-ABC-XTM ) to save 10%.

*http://atlanticpicture.com/*


----------



## distant.star (Feb 28, 2012)

I've used Smugmug for several years now; no complaints.

I like what I see with people using Zenfolio; I'd certainly explore there.

As for Wordpress, that might be an option. I use them for my Web log -- just rants, not much visually. But Wordpress seems pretty aggressive, and I'd be surprised if they weren't getting into visual storage/presentation.


----------



## JavaBean (Feb 29, 2012)

Zenfolio and SmugMug are awesome.

Zenfolio has a handful of templates to choose from, where as SmugMug gives you the ability to modify CSS and HTML for a really personalized look. They have customizers as well that specialize in making templates for you for an affordable price so that your site is more original. The cool thing is you can try them both free for 2 weeks and decide for yourself. Here is a discount code for Smugmug http://www.phototips.biz/p/test-6.html


----------



## erakepio (Mar 5, 2012)

thanks guys.

i'm going to check out some of the ones suggested on here and see where I go from there. Made my first sale today to a local architect company that have done some major work where i live so was quite surprised, the photo itself...i didn't actually think was any good, but there we go!


----------



## BeenThere (Jun 4, 2018)

If you have an Apple computer, Sandvox is worth exploring. The SW runs on your Mac and makes it easy to build and see your web site off-line, and then publish or modify the site on your chosen web host. Really easy with no HTML experience required, although you can coustomize with Personal coding if desired. Explore on the Sandvox web site.
I set up my site with this SW.


----------

